

Ask HN: Startup/coding podcast recommendations? - bemmu

Only podcast I'm regularly listening to is the Stack Overflow podcast. I haven't really found any other good ones. Any goodies you want to share?
======
bootload
_"... Only podcast I'm regularly listening to is the Stack Overflow podcast
..."_

SO is pretty good value. Try

\- itconverstation (the best, varied) ~ <http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/>

\- guardian (light) ~ <http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/series/techweekly>

\- dan bricklan (quirky) ~ <http://www.softwaregarden.com/podcast/dbsl.html>

\- dave winer (quirky) ~ <http://www.morningcoffeenotes.com/>

\- oreilly week in review (light) ~ [http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2008/12/the-
best-of-oreilly---n...](http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2008/12/the-best-of-
oreilly---now-avai.html)

\- Microsoft Ch9 (software) ~ <http://channel9.msdn.com/Media/Podcasts/>

------
bemmu
Answering my own question here, but I found some good pointers in
[http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2007/07/05/startup-studio-
excel...](http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2007/07/05/startup-studio-excellent-
startup-podcasts/)

------
tstegart
There's one called Venture Voice. They interview start-up founders.

